# Knaggs guitars



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi I recently picked up a Knaggs Severn guitar. Are there any other Knaggs guitar owners on the site. Share your thoughts and feelings. I love mine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never heard of them. We would like more information. However...............pics would be nice.


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

from knaggs site: Knaggs Guitars was founded in 2009 by World renowned designer and luthier Joe Knaggs and Branding/Marketing expert Peter Wolf, two well respected industry veterans with a vast history and experience in their respective fields. steve stevens is an endorser among others.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Knaggs was the top luthier for PRS, he was in charge of building PRS private stock guitars, which are usually in the 6000-25000 dollar range. In fact when he left Paul Reed Smith himself took over the position.

http://knaggsguitars.com/


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Some nice designs and curves there but the finishes are way too blingy for my tastes. Looks like they'd be really fun to play though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've owned 4 of them and they are great guitars. I currently have a Kenai Tier 3 which is superb. Less bling and killer tones - I get incredible clean tones with it as well. The Severn model (Knaggs take on a Strat) I owned was also stellar but the nut width is 1 5/8" and I prefer a 1.65" or 1 11/16" width. When I put the Severn on consignment, my dealer was so blown away by it that he bought it. If you can get a used one, best bang for the buck as their resale values are not good (for now). They've discontinued the Tier 3 and focusing on higher dollar margin guitars. My Kenai feels perfect to me - It's more of a Les Paul than a PRS - some cross pollination definitely going on with its own vibe. 

Here's a demo of the Kenai Tier 3 on Youtube and below, a pic of my guitar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2fwXeaIfXA


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Alex I have the Severn Tier 3 as well, the tones I can get out of it are sick. It plays so well, it makes me a better player...I have a white on white Severn. Is there anywhere to purchase them in Canada or do you do it online. This is actually mine here. 






This is me playing it. I've since got much better tones out of it, but you get the idea it's a ballsy strat.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsJqCPsz_fM


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The last one I purchased was on Reverb.com. I'm not aware of any Canadian dealers. Great take on ABiW - it is the first solo I learned note for note. No better notes were played by DG over a D minor vamp (imo of course...)

Alex


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Alex, that was when I first got the guitar, just a recording to see what it sounded like in my stuff. No thought put into it. Love David Gilmour though. He pretty much never plays a wasted note. In most cases he records a bunch of takes, improvised and then constructs his solos. This one I heard was one take and completely improvised. Awesome..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex Dann said:


> Here's a pic of my guitar.


To me that is a sweet looking guitar. It seems, IMO, a bit of a cross between an LP and Tele style body.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Back on the Knaggs wagon.....Big fan of the Kenai and after an exchange with my trusted dealer reps., I gave the Kenai Doug Rappoport signature a shot....and glad I did. The specs are:

Mahog. body
Mahogany neck w/ Malassar fingerboard
Grover tuners
Bone nut
2 volume / 1 tone. /1 kill switch
Duncan pickups - '78 in the bridge
8.4 lbs

Nice build with attention to detail unparalleled, think icing cake binding that looks yummy and a dark board that is gorgeous. Guitar is well balanced, loud acoustically and very resonant. It has a great acoustic tone. The action was a little low for me but even with low action, it sounded great acoustically with no buzz - I can tell right off the bat that this is going to be a great guitar. The pickups are low to medium output which suits me greatly as well . Plugged in a Matchless SC 30 and a RedPlate Blackline, it is a LOUD guitar but warm sounding and the clean tones are superb. Kick in the lead channel of the RedPlate and get this FAT overdrive tone with no mud in the neck pickup position. Satin finish neck which feels so goooood. I must have uttered "wow" half a dozen times while playing the Kenai DR. It truly is a joy to play. This model leans more towards a Les Paul than the original Kenai version. Fat but clear tones combined with the incredible playability of Knaggs guitars.

After I shared my experience with my rep., he mentioned to me that he agreed and in his opinion, Knaggs are building about as good of guitars as anybody right now which, I may have to agree. Still under the honeymoon phase but this is clearly a special guitar. I can see myself going overkill with the kill switch in the beginning but I'm sure it will wear off (or my bandmates with tell me to stop!!).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Is it a proprietary bridge?

I would love to hear the clean tone. Throwing around the idea of a low output A4 pickup if it doesnt sacrifice volume for me.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> Is it a proprietary bridge?
> 
> I would love to hear the clean tone. Throwing around the idea of a low output A4 pickup if it doesnt sacrifice volume for me.


Yes, the bridge is Knaggs creation with the intent to improve resonance and tone. If I were to look into the pickups, my first choice would be an A4 low wind OX4 pickup.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Alex said:


> Yes, the bridge is Knaggs creation with the intent to improve resonance and tone. If I were to look into the pickups, my first choice would be an A4 low wind OX4 pickup.


Will the low wind lose a bit of volume (or perceived volume) over a '59 PAF style pickup?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> Will the low wind lose a bit of volume (or perceived volume) over a '59 PAF style pickup?


yes. I am not planning to change anything at this point - it sounds really good stock.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cool. I have more to discuss with my pickup builder.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

pstratman said:


> Alex I have the Severn Tier 3 as well, the tones I can get out of it are sick. It plays so well, it makes me a better player...I have a white on white Severn. Is there anywhere to purchase them in Canada or do you do it online. This is actually mine here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one passed through my hands I think....I got it from Jean. I think most Every nice Guitar on here makes its way to Jean


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked up another Knaggs.....The Kenai Steckel. It is my 2nd one. The last one had a darker tone. This one sounds superb - really digging it. Duncan Saturday Night Specials fro pickups and the CAR color is really nice.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Beauty.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Nice. I have been Jonesing for a Knaggs since I heard Steve Stevens ripping up the stage with a red metal flake Knaggs at a Billy Idol concert at the QE a few years ago. I have been waiting for a SS model to show up used on CL in Vancouver, but I haven't seen any to date.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked up another Knaggs.....The Kenai Steckel. It is my 2nd one. The last one had a darker tone. This one sounds superb - really digging it. Duncan Saturday Night Specials fro pickups and the CAR color is really nice.

View attachment 244814



Rozz said:


> Nice. I have been Jonesing for a Knaggs since I heard Steve Stevens ripping up the stage with a red metal flake Knaggs at a Billy Idol concert at the QE a few years ago. I have been waiting for a SS model to show up used on CL in Vancouver, but I haven't seen any to date.


I was trying to sell this Stevens on GC last year. It's in the States now. I sold my other Kenai Steckel to a local GTA buyer and he was kicking himself when I showed him the Stevens.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Alex said:


> Picked up another Knaggs.....The Kenai Steckel. It is my 2nd one. The last one had a darker tone. This one sounds superb - really digging it. Duncan Saturday Night Specials fro pickups and the CAR color is really nice.
> 
> View attachment 244814
> 
> ...


Holy shizzle. Flame top with gold hardware and black plastic, that is gorgeous. Ebony fb?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

After checking out the Severn on the website and trying some of the colour combinations I have this image of Ed Roman stuck in my head.
Were he alive today he would be all over that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A clip of the Knaggs 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Feaster


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Rozz said:


> Holy shizzle. Flame top with gold hardware and black plastic, that is gorgeous. Ebony fb?


yes, ebony board - cheers


----------



## GAB1980 (9 mo ago)

pstratman said:


> Hi I recently picked up a Knaggs Severn guitar. Are there any other Knaggs guitar owners on the site. Share your thoughts and feelings. I love mine.


I love my knaggs Sheyenne but I am selling it because I lost my job 😭


----------

